# [SOLVED] Cheese not found my integrated webcam

## nazgulba

Sorry, because I'm asked something like that at months ago. But even repeating configs I couldn't solve my webcam detection problem.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1111480-highlight-.html

I did same configs at my kernel, but my integrated webcam wasn't working. How can I fix it? I've looked for solutions at this forum, tested somre configurations, recompiling my kernel many times, but webcam still not working.

```
 $ dmesg | grep -i webcam

[    1.199585] usb 1-5: Product: Integrated Webcam

[    8.978035] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Integrated Webcam (1bcf:2c00)

[    8.997346] input: Integrated Webcam: Integrated W as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/input/input18
```

```
$ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0cf3:e007 Qualcomm Atheros Communications 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1bcf:2c00 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. Integrated Webcam

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 3938:1031 MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

My kernel config is on

http://dpaste.com/3Y2A1AWLast edited by nazgulba on Thu Jul 16, 2020 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

For my Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1bcf:2b95 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. webcam I enabled:

```
Device Drivers  --->

    <M> Multimedia support  --->

        [*]   Cameras/video grabbers support

        [*]   Media USB Adapters  --->

            <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)                                         

            [*]   UVC input events device support                             

            <M>   GSPCA based webcams  --->

                <M>   SN9C20X USB Camera Driver
```

----------

## nazgulba

Thanks, but I've configured my section kernel liks yours and nothing.

Maybe my webcam wasn't OK. I reckon configuration is OK.

----------

## nazgulba

I've tested video with guvcview and I could see image and it seems working. But at cheese not working.

I think HW is OK. I try to re-emerge cheese  and nothing happens, same message "no device found"

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

What is the output in a terminal window when you run cheese from the command line?

----------

## nazgulba

```
helder@isildur ~ $ cheese

(cheese:4908): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: 10:18:52.946: gst_element_message_full_with_details: assertion 'GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed

(cheese:4908): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: 10:18:52.946: gst_element_message_full_with_details: assertion 'GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed

** Message: 10:18:52.946: cheese-application.vala:214: Error during camera setup: Nenhum dispositivo localizado

(cheese:4908): cheese-CRITICAL **: 10:18:52.984: cheese_camera_device_get_name: assertion 'CHEESE_IS_CAMERA_DEVICE (device)' failed

(cheese:4908): GLib-CRITICAL **: 10:18:52.984: g_variant_new_string: assertion 'string != NULL' failed

(cheese:4908): GLib-CRITICAL **: 10:18:52.984: g_variant_ref_sink: assertion 'value != NULL' failed

(cheese:4908): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 10:18:52.984: g_settings_schema_key_type_check: assertion 'value != NULL' failed

(cheese:4908): GLib-CRITICAL **: 10:18:52.984: g_variant_get_type_string: assertion 'value != NULL' failed

(cheese:4908): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 10:18:52.984: g_settings_set_value: key 'camera' in 'org.gnome.Cheese' expects type 's', but a GVariant of type '(null)' was given

(cheese:4908): GLib-CRITICAL **: 10:18:52.984: g_variant_unref: assertion 'value != NULL' failed

** (cheese:4908): CRITICAL **: 10:18:52.984: cheese_preferences_dialog_setup_resolutions_for_device: assertion 'device != NULL' failed
```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## nazgulba

Guys,

Thanks for help. I ran cheese as root and voilá, camera shows up!!

It's a permission problem, Iḿ gonna solve it using linux commands. I reckon all the time, my kernel configs was OK.

----------

